# أسباب ومبررات عدم استجابة، بعض الأعضاء للروابط (اللنكات) في المنتديات ... بقلمي



## الفصول الاربعة (9 يناير 2015)

أسباب ومبررات عدم استجابة، بعض الأعضاء للروابط (اللنكات) في المنتديات ... بقلمي


تواصلاً مع موضوعنا السابق
لماذا يُرسَل رابط (لنك) في المنتديات؟
نكمل معاً، ماهي الأسباب والمبررات
التي يقدّمها الاعضاء
عندما لا يستجيبون لروابط أخوتهم في المنتديات

سأرّد على بعض، المبررات المطروحة ..
والتي هي، حسب رأي أصحابها، أسباباً ومبرراتً تمنع، البعض أو الأغلب، من الاستجابة للروابط المُرسَلة اليهم، ويبقى ما سأكتبه هو رأيي الشخصي، من خلال خبرتي وتجربتي الذاتية، وقد أكون صائباً أو مُخطِئاً..

لكن غايتنا الاولى والأخيرة، هي لتفعيل المحبة وعلاقات الاخوّة والاحترام، وايجاد أرضية مناسبة ومشتركة وأسس قوية، تجمع كل الأعضاء في المنتدى الواحد، ليكون، بمثابة بيت ثاني، يلتقي الجميع فيه، ليس للّهو وقضاء الوقت، أو لابراز المواهب ونيل الشهرة الدنيوية، أو للتباهي بالمراتب المنتداوية .. بل، حتى الجميع يشعر بانهم بمنتدى محترم، فيه أعضاء، كل واحد منهم كفرد من أفراد عائته، ليفيد ويستفيد، ويكون عضو فعّال، معطاء، متجاوب، متعاون .. وشعارهم الأول والأخير، هو المحبة

المبرر الأول: قد لا يرى (العضو) بأن الموضوع يناسبه ..
الرد: بما ان العضو قد اختار منتدى ما، فبكل تأكيد، انه (أي العضو) قد استهوى وأحب مواضيعه، وخاصة، المواضيع التي قام المنتدى وتأسس من أجلها .. فيجب (أهم) المواضيع، تناسبه، لو كان فعلاً عضواً جاداً ومُحِباً للمنتدى، ولم يأتِ لقضاء وقت فراغه به!.

المبرر الثاني: لا يجد الرد الكافي.
الرد: هنا أسأل، هل السبب، ضعف اللغة؟ أم شحة الأفكار؟ أم غياب المعلومة؟ أم جهل في كيفية الرد؟ .. بكل الأحوال، الرابط يُرسَل لأشخاص (لا ينطبق أي سؤال من أسئلتي عليهم)! .. فغالباً، الرابط يُرسَل لأعضاء لكم مكانتهم وإمكاناتهم وقدرتهم على الاضافة والحوار، وحتى لو كان عضو حديث، فبامكانه الرد، على قدر طاقته المحدودة ومعرفته البسيطة.

المبرر الثالث: الموضوع لا يكون محور اهتمام العضو.
الرد: مادام العضو اختار منتدى ديني او ثقافي أو أدبي (مثلاً) فبكل تأكيد، هو يميل لذات الطروحات التي دخل للمنتدى من اجلها!.

المبرر الرابع:يؤجل الاطلاع بسبب ضيق الوقت.
الرد: الوقت يضيق، نعم، لكن، هناك فسحة كبيرة وطويلة من الوقت القادم، بمقدوره، أن يذهب للموضوع، يقرأه ويرّد عليهِ، فمُرسِل رابط الموضوع، ليس على عجلة من أمرِهِ، بل ينتظر المشاركة حتى لو تأخرتْ!.

المبرر الخامس: ربما قرأ فكرة الموضوع قبل ذلك.
الرد: أتكلم عن المواضيع المؤلَفة، فمن النادر، أن الأفكار(عند الأشخاص) تتطابق، وتتوارد بالنص جوهراً ومعنى! فبكل تأكيد، هناك اختلاف (ولو بسيط) في الطرح، ومن اللياقة، على العضو، يدخل ويكتب رداً مناسباً، على الموضوع، وحتى أي موضوع آخر، فيدخل ويرد بشكل بسيط.. فارسال الرابط، كالتحية والسلام، علينا الرد عليها.

المبرر السادس: الرد لا يفيد.
الرد: على العضو ابداء رأيه في الموضوع ويكتب التعليق (حسب ما يراه مناسباً) بكل حرية ومسؤولية، حتى لو يظن بأن ردّه غير مجدي.

المبرر السابع: لغة الحوار صعبة.
الرد: بالتأكيد ليستْ كل اللنكات المرسَلة غايتها الرد على مواضيع حِوارية، لكن، فرضاَ، حتى لو كان الموضوع حواري، ونرى بأن لغته صعبة، بامكاننا الدخول الى الموضوع، احتراماً ومحبة لصاحبهِ، ونقول، ولو كلمة طيبة أوعبارة شكر بسيطة بحقه وحق موضوعه.

اذن من خلا استعراضنا لاغلب الاسباب والمبررات، نراها ، تبقى مبررات وليست أسباباً حقيقية تحول دون دخول العضو للموضوع استجابة للعضو الذي ارسلَ الرابط.
نعم قد تكون هناك اسباب موضوعية حقيقية،
لكن تبقى في دائرة الخصوصية والاستثناء وليست في دائرة التعميم.
فعموم الاعضاء (من مدير المنتدى الى أحدث عضو) لقادر على الدخول والمشاركة،
اذا توفر لديهم، الحد المقبول من المحبة والاحترام والخدمة الصحيحة.

مع خالص محبتي واحترامي
​
أدناه رابط موضوع
لماذا يُرسَل رابط (لنك) في المنتديات؟
لو وددتَ المتابعة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=257217



​


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2015)

أشكرك كتير على الطرح بصورة إيجابية، واتمنى ان كل واحد يتفاعل مع الموضوع ويكتب ما يفيد الكل، اقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك الحو، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يناير 2015)

رائع..متابع..
ولكن هُناك اسباب اخرى


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2015)

صحيح انا عايز اقول لشخصك العزيز شيء مهم جداً، مش كل واحد بيدخل المنتدى لنفس الأسباب اللي ذكرتها، ممكن يكون واحد له اهتمام لقسم واحد فقط ومش يهمه باقي الأقسام، أو واحد بيدخل لهدف يخصه، أو واحد عنده وقت فراغ داخل يقضيه أو يصنع صداقات مع الناس ويهمه القسم الاجتماعي... الخ؛ فمش كل واحد هايستفيد من كل موضوع لأن لو فيه موضوع مش محور اهتمامه مش هايهتم انه يدخل أو يرد فيه، ولو دخل من غير ما يقرأ هايقول شكراً على الموضوع أو يعلق على العنوان أو يأخذ أي فقرة ويقول عجبتني وخلاص... ده اللي شوفته من طول الخبرة في المنتديات الدينية من سنة 2006...​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يناير 2015)

هناك أسباب أخري فعلاً..

منها..

فى ناس بتضايق من الاعضاء اللي بيقولوا فى ردودهم
 (ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل) 
فطفشم..!ومبقوش حتي يقولوا ربنا يباركك.
ـ 
انا الموضوع  اللي بيعجبني برد عليه..ولو مردتش بفتكر إني أرد ف وقت تاني.ولو مفتكرتش يبقا ربنا يسامحني بئا.

ـ 
بس كلام حضرتك كله صح.

ـ 
بس يكفي إن الكل يستفاد حتي من غير ما يرد.

كفايه الزوار .
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 يناير 2015)

*كلامك جميل بس بالنسبه لى السبب الاساسى 
هو التكرار ممكن اكون شوفت الموضوع وقريته خمس ست مرات
فخلاص بقى مش بيلفت نظرى 
متابعه طبعا تسلم ايديك استاذى *


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يناير 2015)

> خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ


الى باعت اللنك اصلا عاوز الناس تضيف له جديد على موضوعه
مش يشكروه ويدعوله وخلاص


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يناير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *كلامك جميل بس بالنسبه لى السبب الاساسى
> هو التكرار ممكن اكون شوفت الموضوع وقريته خمس ست مرات
> فخلاص بقى مش بيلفت نظرى
> متابعه طبعا تسلم ايديك استاذى *


هيا يعنى جات عالمرة رقم 7 :a4:


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هيا يعنى جات عالمرة رقم 7 :a4:



*ههههههه
ما خلاص بيكون عندى خبره بقى 
فى المره السابعه 
 بعرفه من العنوان30: 
فمش بدخله خالص 
مش بتعلم بسهوله *:11azy:


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك كتير على الطرح بصورة إيجابية، واتمنى ان كل واحد يتفاعل مع الموضوع ويكتب ما يفيد الكل، اقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك الحو، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
> ​



أخي الفاضل 
aymonded
أشكر محبتك
واستجابتك لرابط موضوعنا هذا 
وكيف لا؟.. فمواضيعك الروحية الجميلة
تخبرنا عن شخصك الكريم وعن شمائلك الحميدة
وخدمتك المباركة والمواهب التي منحها رب المجد لك.

دمتَ بحفظ الرب وشفاعة امنا العذراء
​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> رائع..متابع..
> ولكن هُناك اسباب اخرى



شكرا أخي العزيز
سرجيوُس
على محبتك واستجابتك ومتابعتك
لموضوعنا المهم هذا

بركة الرب معكم دائماَ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> صحيح انا عايز اقول لشخصك العزيز شيء مهم جداً، مش كل واحد بيدخل المنتدى لنفس الأسباب اللي ذكرتها
> 
> كنتُ أتمنى بأن أعرف كل الأسباب، لأثبتها واناقش كل فقرة منها في موضوعي هذا، خدمة لصالح المنتديات عامة ومنتدانا الحبيب خاصة... فأنا وضعتُ الاسباب التي وردتْ من الاخوات والاخوة اللذين أدرجو آراءهم في موضوعنا السابق،((
> لماذا يُرسَل رابط (لنك) في المنتديات؟))
> ...



أشكر محبتك أخي الفاضل
aymonded
على مرورك الثاني واثراءك لموضوعي المتواضع
بركة يسوع معك دائماً​


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2015)

صدقني كل الكلام ده قلناه كتير ولكن تبقى نقطة أن الإنسان مش بيتغير بسهولة أو بيتخلى عن عاداته بموضوع أو اتنين أو 100، أن مش كان شغفه وإرداته أنه يدخل لموضوع ويتفاعل فيه، مهما ما كان الكلام أو غرسال موضوعات او لنكات فأنه لن يدخل وأنا عن نفسي بالتمس العذر للكثيرين، والمهم فقط اننا نستمر نعطي بموضوعات متنوعة لكي نتفاعل كلنا فيها ونحصل على أكبر فائدة لحياتنا، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يناير 2015)

في البداية أحب أشكرك على هذا الأسلوب الراقي وعلى دعوتك لتفعيل المحبة وروح المشاركة بين الأعضاء وعلى وجهة نظرك التي تحترم اياَ كان توافق بعضنا معها او اختلف 

اسمحلي ان اعبر عن وجهة نظري بمنتهى الصراحة
اولا: منتدى الكنيسة ليس فقط للجدية فكما ان هناك اقسام تدعو للمشاركة الجادة هناك ايضا اقسام ترفيهية 
فمنتدى الكنيسة يمثل حياة شخص سوي يقضي بعض ساعات يومه في العمل وساعات قليلة للترفية والا اصبحت حياته مرهقة و مملة
ثانيا: ليس من العيب ان يبرز العضو مواهبة داخل منتداه بعيدا عن الشهرة الدنيوية .. 
فمن المحبب لدى الله ان يمارس الانسان موهبته ولا يدفنها .. فمن يحب الرسم لماذا لا يترك رسوماته داخل منتداه ؟ .. من يحب كتابة قصايد لماذا لا يعبر عن احاسيسه ومشاعره في سطور داخل منتداه ؟ .. 
من يحب كتابة مواضيع -بقلمه- مثل هذا الموضوع لماذا لايقوم بطرح موضوعه داخل منتداه ؟
إذن المنتدى ليس فقط لقراية المواضيع الجادة شبابية كانت او روحية بل ايضا لقضاء بعض الوقت في لهو وفي ابراز المواهب ..

بالنسبة لتسجيل عضو داخل منتدى دة مش معناه انه احب كل مواضيعه واقسامه
كل شخص بيشارك في القسم اللي بيستهواه .. فانا بشبة هنا ان كل قسم عبارة عن نوع كتاب 
ففيه اشخاص بتحب تقرا عن الكتب الثقافية .. هناك اشخاص بتحب تقرا عن الكتب الرياضية،الشبابية، .. الروحية،الاجتماعية، ..


سبب اخر لعدم قراية موضوع ما ..فلنفرض ان العضو مش من هواة القراية ويرى ان داخل الموضوع سطور عديدة بالتأكيد سيشعر بالملل .. صدقني ممكن اعضاء تنفر من الموضوع بسبب ان لون وفونت الكتابة لا يناسبهم ..

اما اذا كان الشخص من هواة القراية الكثيرة ولا يمل من اطالة الموضوع  ويرى ان الموضوع يهمه كثيرا ولكنه عاجز عن الرد بسبب ضيق الوقت بالتأكيد عند دخوله المنتدى في المرة القادمة سيشارك في الموضوع ..

فملخص لكلامي السبب في عدم المشاركة يدور حول وتيرة واحدة وهي عدم استهواه للموضوع ويود المشاركة في مواضيع واقسام معينة

وكل من لا يرغب المشاركة في موضوع ما لايعني إطلاقا عدم تقديره لصاحب الموضوع.


تحياتي لك .. دومت بود 

​


----------



## soul & life (10 يناير 2015)

اشكرك استاذى على اهتمامك  بالمنتدى وتقوية الروابط والمشاركات بين اعضاءه 
شايفة انه حضرتك طرحت كل الاحتمالات  ...
من وجهة نظرى هو حتى لو كان الموضوع مش من اهتمامى واتبعتلى اللينك يجب عليا اقدر  صاحب الموضوع الذى ارسل لى اللينك وادخل اطلع على الموضوع واكيد بأى شكل من الاشكال هيكون فى استفادة ولو بنسبة قليلية إن مكنتش استفادة بسبب المطالعة هتكون استفادة روحية لانك هتسيب كلمة شكر لصاحب الموضوع ودى فى حد ذاتها استفادة للجميع لانك هتشجعه وتفرحه ...

 وكلمة شكرا وربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك مهياش شىء مشين نسخر ونتريق عليه زى مسبق وحصل بالعكس ثقافة الشكر لازم تكون موجودة جوانا شكلاا وموضوعا .. اشكر حضرتك الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويكثر من أمثالك فى منتدانا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يناير 2015)

فى موضوعات هادفة ومفيدة بالنسبة لى
اقراها واعلق تعليق بسيط جدا لضيق الوقت عندى
فى موضوعات ادبية شعر اكتب عبارات تشجيع لكاتب هذا الموضوع
عندى ملوحظة هامة معظم الاعضاء تهتم بالموضوعات العامة
وقليل جدا منهم من يهتم بالموضوعات الروحية


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (10 يناير 2015)

رد الاخ الغالي خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ


هناك أسباب أخري فعلاً..

كنتُ أتمنى أن أقرأ كل الأسباب والمبررات، لأدرجها ضمن موضوعي هذا

منها..
فى ناس بتضايق من الاعضاء اللي بيقولوا فى ردودهم
(ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل) 
فطفشم..!ومبقوش حتي يقولوا ربنا يباركك.

نقرأ دعاء وتبريكات أفضل من لا شيء!
وكما يقول المثل الشعبي: العافية درجات، فمرسل اللنك يقبل بأقل تلك الدرجات، حتى لو كان التعليق دون مستوى الطموح، ولا يلبي رغبة المؤلف أو مرسل الرابط
ـ 
انا الموضوع اللي بيعجبني برد عليه..

أظن الذي يرسل رابط لموضوعه، حريص على أن يكون موضوعه مقبول ومستساغ لاغلب، ولا اقول لكل الأذواق .. ثم أحياناً المجاملة (الايجابية) مطلوبة، فعندما يردنا رابط من عضو في المنتدى، فالمسألة تتخطى مفهوم (تلائم رغبتي بمضمون الموضوع، مِن عدمها) وتنتقل الى فكرة الرد بكل محبة واحترام على صاحب الدعوة.  

ولو مردتش بفتكر إني أرد ف وقت تاني.

وهذا الاجراء هو الصحيح والمطلوب من كل الاعضاء

ولو مفتكرتش يبقا ربنا يسامحني بئا.

أكيد هنا النسيان غير متعمد وخارج عن الارادة
ـ 
بس كلام حضرتك كله صح.

أشكرك أخي الغالي، وأنت السبّاق دائما في الدخول والرد بكل محبة واحترام، حتى من غير لنكات
ـ 
بس يكفي إن الكل يستفاد حتي من غير ما يرد.
كفايه الزوار .


صحيح، الكل سيستفاد، لكن يبقى الضيف ضيفاً، وابن البيت، لنا معه علاقة أسرية، لأنه أخ ضمن بيتنا الثاني، أقصد المنتدى، اذن ما الفرق بين الزائر والعضو؟

أكرر شكري لحضرتك
أخي الغالي
 خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ
على الاضافة 
المهمة لموضوعي المتواضع
الذي لا أبغي من وراءه
غير تعزيز الخدمة والمحبة في المنتديات.

مع خالص محبتي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2015)

شكراا استاذ الفصول علئ النقاط والاسباب التي ذكرتها كلها فائدة وبناءة
طرح وشرح مهم وهذا يدل علئ المحبة الكبيرة لخدمة الكل 
الرب يبارك ويبارك خدمتك في المنتدئ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (10 يناير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *كلامك جميل بس بالنسبه لى السبب الاساسى
> هو التكرار ممكن اكون شوفت الموضوع وقريته خمس ست مرات
> فخلاص بقى مش بيلفت نظرى
> متابعه طبعا تسلم ايديك استاذى *



أختي العزيزة 
ماريا
بدءاً، أشكرك على استجابتك لرابطي، 
وهذا يعود لجمال أخلاقك وسمو محبتكِ
وشكراً كذلك لاعجابك واطراءك للموضوع.

نأتي الى التبرير الذي وضعتيه،
وهو مقارب لما ورد بالفقرة الخامسة 
من أصل موضوعي.

بكل تأكيد، أنا لا أتحدث عن المواضيع المكررة،
بل الجديدة، ولا أتكلم عن المواضيع المعروضة 
أمامنا، بل التي تُرسَل روابطها لنا 
على صفحاتنا الشخصية.
وفي كل الأحوال، عندما يًرسل أحدهم رابط موضوعه لنا، فهذا دليل على احترامه 
ومحبته لنا، وموقفنا(من هذا الرابط) يعبّر عن الكثير، لما موجود في داخلنا.

أكرر شكري لكِ
ولمداخلتكِ الجميلة.​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (11 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الى باعت اللنك اصلا عاوز الناس تضيف له جديد على موضوعه
> مش يشكروه ويدعوله وخلاص



أخي العزيز 
سرجيوُس
بدءاً أشكر محبتك ومرورك الطيب
وتعليقك الجميل.

الغاية من ارسال اللنك(الرابط) للاعضاء
تتعدد، طِبقاً لمضمون الموضوع المرسَل رابطه.

ومن ضمنها، ممكن وضع إضافة لتُغني الموضوع، 
وكذلك ليشكروا صاحب الموضوع
وخاصة المواضيع المؤلَفة
فالعامل يستحق اجرته،وكلمة (شكرا) أقل ما نقدمه للكاتب، 
لكن يبقى الشكر 
هو آخر ما يفكّر به مرسل اللنك، رغم أهميته،
والأهم، هو، تفاعل جميع المرسَل اليهم الرابط،
مع الموضوع المطروح.

اكرر شكري لك
أخي العزيز 
سرجيوُس
لاستجابتك لرابط موضوعي هذا
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الى باعت اللنك اصلا عاوز الناس تضيف له جديد على موضوعه
> مش يشكروه ويدعوله وخلاص



مش كل شخص يمتلك جديد لأضافته للمواضيع.إلا إذا كان عنده إضافه فعلاً.

غير كدا الباقي يكتفي بـ (ربنا يباركك ..شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل) ودي فى حد ذاتها إضافه محبه قيمه.وصلاه .


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

انا يمكن من الناس اللي مش بترد على اغلب اللينكات اللي بتتبعتلي ..
وصدقني القصة مش موضوع اني مش بقدر الشخص او غيره .. 
بس هي موضوع ان مشاركاتي بقيت تتعد وف موضوعات معينة ... الا لو في موضوع استفذني للتعليق عليه او غيره .. 

رأيي مختلف شوية عن كل الاعضاء .. 
انا شايفة ان اللينكات اللي المفروض تتبعت .. هي لينكات يا طلبات صلاة من اجل شخص معين ف المنتدى 
او لينكات لمواضيع تحذيرية .. 
ودي برده تترك لرغبة العضو ف ان يشارك او لا 

انا شايفة كمان ان موضوع المشاركة ف المواضيع عموما هي مسألة طاقة ونفسية 
في اوقات بتيجي عليا ببقى عندي طاقة ارد واتناقش وغيره 
واوقات تانية بكون مقتصرة على القراءة وبس .. 
كمان بتحصل مع الردود على الرسائل و التقييمات وغيره .. في وقت بيبقى العضو عنده وقت متاح 
عشان يرد على كل اللي بيتبعتله 
ووقت تاني بيبقى مشغول بيدخل يكتب مشاركة ويخرج .. ف ده مش موضوع عدم تقدير .. 
انا عن نفسي بحترم كل الاعضاء وبقدرهم 
وبقدر تعبهم ف المواضيع وارسالهم اللينكات بردووو 
لكن انا بشوف انها فيها نوع من الحرية والنفسية والطاقة ...
موضوع احب ارد عليه وموضوع مش لاقي رد مناسب ليه ..
موضوع استفذني للمناقشة وموضوع لا ..
موضوع كنت محتاجة اشكر صاحبه لانه لمسني ..
وموضوع قريته كتير ف مأثرش فيا بحاجة .. 

ف انا عن نفسي شايفة ان لا علاقة للتقدير بالردود او المشاركة او الرد على اللينكات 
اللي بتتبعت ...
انا شايفة اني بشارك ع قد طاقتي وحالتي النفسية وظروف حياتي ف الفترة دي ...
يعني جات عليا فترة ف المنتدى كنت بشارك كتييييييير جدا .. وف مواضيع كتير ..
حاليا مشاركاتي قلت .. واللي بيبعتلي لينك مش بقدر ارد عليه غير لو موضوع ذي باقي المواضيع 
حسيت ان في حاجة ممكن اضيفها او رأي او مناقشة 
مش عدم تقدير بس دي طبيعة عضو .. وفي طبيعة تانية اكيد .. 

موضوع جميل 
اسفة لو طولت .. 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكون معاك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

الأستاذ بيشرح فى الفصل وآكيد حابب كل الطلبه تتفاعل معاه وتستفيد.

مفيش حد ميتمناش إن أكبر قدر من الإخوات يتفاعل مع موضوعاته ويتسفيد منها.

لكن صدقاً يختلف الأمر من عضو لأخر حسب طبيعة شخصيته وطبيعة إهتماماته.

قد يكون إرسال اللينكات محبب لبعض الأعضاء لتذكيرهم بالجديد المطروح.
وقد يكون إزعاج للبعض الأخر.
فمن ينزعج لن يدخل . ومن يحب هذا سيدخل ويُبدي وجهة نظره فى الطرح حسب شخصيته.

حتي لو قال (ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل) .دا رد وصلاه وبركه فى حد ذاتها.

ممكن كتير يكونوا إستفادوا من الزوار أو الأعضاء.

وداا أيضا سبب لنفرح ونستمر بالعطاء.فنحن نفرح وإن إستفاد من هم ليسوا من البيت .

ربنا يعلم ضميري إني بحب أرد علي كل المواضيع.لكن بشوف إن المواضيع اللي فعلا أفادتني ووجدت فيها رساله معينه لي تستحق الشكر والرد علي من طرحها.

الكتاب يقول شجعوا بعضكم بعض..يعني حتي لو الموضو خارج إهتماماتي.فيجب تشجيع من طرح الموضوع ليستمر فى عطائه لأجل من يهتم بنوعية موضوعاته.

هذا كله يحكمه عامل المحبه والرغبه فى تشجيع الاخرين ودغهم للأمام والأشتراك معهم فى الخدمه بما يقدمونه من مواضيع.

بتمني إن الجميع يشترك وكأننا فعلاً جسد واحد نهتم بأهتمامات بعضنا البعض.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (11 يناير 2015)

أخواتي وإخوتي الاعضاء الأعزاء

سأرّد على كل تعليق تِباعاً،
وحسب تسلسل وأسبقية التعليق الوارد،
أشكر تفاعلكم مع الموضوع.

ويبقى رأيي هو قناعة شخصية
فأنا بشر قد أخطأ وقد أصيب،
قد تتوافق فكرتي مع أعضاء معينين 
وقد تختلف مع آخرين،
فاني أضع خبرتي الشخصية
من خلال خدمتي في المنتديات
بين أيديكم وتحت أنظار حضرتكم،
بالرغم من اختلاف الأفكار والتوجهات 
والمشارب والأعمار والتطلعات والاهتمامات،
والأهم بطرحي لهكذا موضوع
هي النية والرغبة الصادقة، في تقدّم روح الخدمة 
وتعزيز المحبة والتواصل والتآلف 
من خلال خلق أرضية حوار بنّاء وتفاعل حي
لزيادة اللحمة بين أعضاء المنتدى الواحد
اللذين آراهم كأفراد الأسرة الواحدة.

امنياتي ومحبتي وإحترامي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2015)

هو عمتا انا عن نفسى كتير بقراء و مش بعلق-- و كتير ببقى مشغوله و بدخل بعدها بفطره كبيره و اقراء-- 
ممكن ابقى بحب اقراء فى كل المجالات -- لكن اوقات ببقى مش عندى استعداد اقراء فى موضوع معين او فى مجال معين-- فمن اللينك او رائس الموضوع نفسه مش بتشجع--
اوقات اقعد اتابع المناقشات و استفاد منه-- احس انى لو اتكلمت مش هضيف-- فبفضل اقراء فى صمت -- يعنى كل واحد مختلف عن التانى و كل واحد له ظروف مختلفه عن التانى--
 المهم ان حتى لو محدش رد فى موضوع ببقى متئكده ان الزوار  الى دخلوا اكيد استفادوا و الى قراء اكيد استفاد حتى لو معلقش---


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (12 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> صدقني كل الكلام ده قلناه كتير ولكن تبقى نقطة أن الإنسان مش بيتغير بسهولة أو بيتخلى عن عاداته بموضوع أو اتنين أو 100، أن مش كان شغفه وإرداته أنه يدخل لموضوع ويتفاعل فيه، مهما ما كان الكلام أو غرسال موضوعات او لنكات فأنه لن يدخل وأنا عن نفسي بالتمس العذر للكثيرين، والمهم فقط اننا نستمر نعطي بموضوعات متنوعة لكي نتفاعل كلنا فيها ونحصل على أكبر فائدة لحياتنا، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
> ​




تكلمنا في هذا الكلام  كثيرا، نعم، والانسان لا يتغير بسهولة صحيح ايضاً، لكن من باب امانتنا ومحبتنا للخدمة، علينا ان نستمر في مسعانا ولا نمل او نكل، ويجب ان تكون هذه رسالتنا دائما، اما اذا اختار العضو(بعد طول اناتنا) طريق التجاهل المتعمد، فنحن ايضا نتركه، لأن راي (هكذا عضو) ما عاد يهمنا، مثلما مواضيعنا لا تهمه، وفي النهاية هو الخاسر.
انا التمس العذر، لمن يستحق العذر فقط .
نحن نعطي مواضيعنا المتنوعة، نعم، لكن منتدانا ايماني ديني، وهذه الصفة يجب ان تغطّي وتطغي على كل مواضيعه الثانوية الأخرى.

شكرا لمداخلتك الجميلة وتعليقك المهم
أخي الفاضل
aymonded
بركة رب الخدمة معكم دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (12 يناير 2015)

الرد على اغلب ما جاء بمشاركة الاخ العزيز  Sameh بصدد موضوعنا الجاري الحوار عنه

في البداية أحب أشكرك على هذا الأسلوب الراقي وعلى دعوتك لتفعيل المحبة وروح المشاركة بين الأعضاء وعلى وجهة نظرك التي تحترم اياَ كان توافق بعضنا معها او اختلف 
اسمحلي ان اعبر عن وجهة نظري بمنتهى الصراحة

وأنا أيضاً أشكرك أخي العزيز سامح على ردّك الرائع والصريح.

اولا: منتدى الكنيسة ليس فقط للجدية فكما ان هناك اقسام تدعو للمشاركة الجادة هناك ايضا اقسام ترفيهية 
فمنتدى الكنيسة يمثل حياة شخص سوي يقضي بعض ساعات يومه في العمل وساعات قليلة للترفية والا اصبحت حياته مرهقة و مملة.

توجه منتدى الكنيسة الرئيسي والذي لا يختلف عليه اثنان معروف، فاسم المنتدى واضح جداً للجميع، وبماذا يهتم اولاً؟ .. والمسالة لا تتعلق هنا بمضمون الموضوع، المسالة تتعدى هذا الامر .. هناك دعوة موجهة لنا؟ وليس موضوع مطروح امامنا!
فهل سنلبي الدعوة أم لا ؟

ثانيا: ليس من العيب ان يبرز العضو مواهبة داخل منتداه بعيدا عن الشهرة الدنيوية .. 
فمن المحبب لدى الله ان يمارس الانسان موهبته ولا يدفنها .. فمن يحب الرسم لماذا لا يترك رسوماته داخل منتداه ؟ .. من يحب كتابة قصايد لماذا لا يعبر عن احاسيسه ومشاعره في سطور داخل منتداه ؟ .. 
من يحب كتابة مواضيع -بقلمه- مثل هذا الموضوع لماذا لايقوم بطرح موضوعه داخل منتداه ؟
إذن المنتدى ليس فقط لقراية المواضيع الجادة شبابية كانت او روحية بل ايضا لقضاء بعض الوقت في لهو وفي ابراز المواهب ..

نعم ليس من العيب ان نبرز المواهب ابداً، لكن علينا ان لا تأخذ الاولية في اهدافنا وتفكيرنا، بل نشكر الرب على انها هبة من الله ولا فضل لنا بها سوى اننا اناء اختاره (له كل المجد) ليشكلنا حسب ارادته ومشيئته ونكون اداة طيّعة بيده.
وليس من الممنوع ان نمارس هواياتنا كذلك، لكن ليكن اهتمامنا بالجوانب الروحية والجوانب الاخرى التي تبني وتفيد حياتنا، تاخذ الاسبقية في مسعانا.

فملخص لكلامي السبب في عدم المشاركة يدور حول وتيرة واحدة وهي عدم استهواه للموضوع ويود المشاركة في مواضيع واقسام معينة
وكل من لا يرغب المشاركة في موضوع ما لايعني إطلاقا عدم تقديره لصاحب الموضوع.

كثير من امور الدنيا لا نهواها، لكن (احيانا) مضطرين ان نستحملها، اكرر، بان المسألة، ليست في موضوع مطروح ومعروض امامنا، المسألة هي: ان هناك عضو احترمنا وأرسل لنا طلباً ودعوة، فان لبيناها، فهذا من ذوقنا واحترامنا ومحبتنا، واذا تجاهلنا الدعوة (ولاكثر من مرة) فمن حقه أن يتجاهلنا ، هو الآخر.
ومن حقنا ان لا نشارك في موضوعٍ ما ، لاي سبب او مبرر .. لكن لما ندعو له برابط، فالامر يختلف.

أتمنى أن تكون قد وصلت فكرتي لحضرتك
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (13 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اشكرك استاذى على اهتمامك  بالمنتدى وتقوية الروابط والمشاركات بين اعضاءه
> شايفة انه حضرتك طرحت كل الاحتمالات  ...
> من وجهة نظرى هو حتى لو كان الموضوع مش من اهتمامى واتبعتلى اللينك يجب عليا اقدر  صاحب الموضوع الذى ارسل لى اللينك وادخل اطلع على الموضوع واكيد بأى شكل من الاشكال هيكون فى استفادة ولو بنسبة قليلية إن مكنتش استفادة بسبب المطالعة هتكون استفادة روحية لانك هتسيب كلمة شكر لصاحب الموضوع ودى فى حد ذاتها استفادة للجميع لانك هتشجعه وتفرحه ...
> 
> وكلمة شكرا وربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك مهياش شىء مشين نسخر ونتريق عليه زى مسبق وحصل بالعكس ثقافة الشكر لازم تكون موجودة جوانا شكلاا وموضوعا .. اشكر حضرتك الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويكثر من أمثالك فى منتدانا



رد رائع اختي الفاضلة
soul & life
هذه الرسالة بالضبط
التي اريد أيصالها
لكل الاخوات والاخوة الاعضاء

بركة الرب معكِ دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (13 يناير 2015)

فى موضوعات هادفة ومفيدة بالنسبة لى
اقراها واعلق تعليق بسيط جدا لضيق الوقت عندى
فى موضوعات ادبية شعر اكتب عبارات تشجيع لكاتب هذا الموضوع
عندى ملوحظة هامة معظم الاعضاء تهتم بالموضوعات العامة
وقليل جدا منهم من يهتم بالموضوعات الروحية​

شكرا اخي 
حبيب يسوع
لردّك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعة
اصبتَ في قولك، فعلاً ، بالرغم من اننا في 
منتدى ايماني، لكن اغلب الاعضاء، 
اهتمامهم قليل بالمواضيع الروحية.

بركة الرب معك دائما​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (18 يناير 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> شكراا استاذ الفصول علئ النقاط والاسباب التي ذكرتها كلها فائدة وبناءة
> طرح وشرح مهم وهذا يدل علئ المحبة الكبيرة لخدمة الكل
> الرب يبارك ويبارك خدمتك في المنتدئ​



شكرا اختي الفاضلة كلدانية
على كلمات الشكر والتعليق الرائع والدعاء الجميل
بركة الرب معكِ دائما​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش كل شخص يمتلك جديد لأضافته للمواضيع.إلا إذا كان عنده إضافه فعلاً.
> 
> غير كدا الباقي يكتفي بـ (ربنا يباركك ..شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل) ودي فى حد ذاتها إضافه محبه قيمه.وصلاه .


انت الان اضفت مشكلة اخرى
ان الشخص الذى يرسل اللنكات لا يرسلها للناس التى سوف تضيف له بل يرسلها الى من لا يملكون اضافة فيكتفون بالدعاء
والدعوة فى ذاته ليس عيب ولكن نحن نحتاج الحوار والنقاش لكى استفاد من الاخر والاخر منى


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يناير 2015)

ردّي على تعقيب الاخت SECRET ANGEL​
انا يمكن من الناس اللي مش بترد على اغلب اللينكات اللي بتتبعتلي ..

اذن رسالة الموضوع موجهة لحضرتكِ ولكل الناس اللذين لا يردّون على اللينكات 

وصدقني القصة مش موضوع اني مش بقدر الشخص او غيره .. 

يا أختي، صدقيني المسألة هي مسألة احترام وتقدير، ولا يختلف على هذا المفهوم، اثنان!

بس هي موضوع ان مشاركاتي بقيت تتعد وف موضوعات معينة ... الا لو في موضوع استفذني للتعليق عليه او غيره .. 

بكل تأكيد، مرسل اللنك، لا يرسل الاّ مواضيع مفيدة.

رأيي مختلف شوية عن كل الاعضاء .. 

الاختلاف إثراء للموضوع

انا شايفة ان اللينكات اللي المفروض تتبعت .. هي لينكات يا طلبات صلاة من اجل شخص معين ف المنتدى 
او لينكات لمواضيع تحذيرية .. 

أنا كتبتُ المواضيع التي يستوجب ارسال اللنك من اجلها، وبكل تأكيد لكلٍ منا رأيه، لكن يبقى ارسال لنك لعضوٍ ما ، هو احترام له، ويستوجب ان نقابل الاحترام بالاحترام.

ودي برده تترك لرغبة العضو ف ان يشارك او لا 

عندما يُرسلَ لنا لنك، فالمسألة تخرج من إطار الاختيار، بل يصبح لزاماً علينا، الرد والدخول الى الموضوع.

انا شايفة كمان ان موضوع المشاركة ف المواضيع عموما هي مسألة طاقة ونفسية 
في اوقات بتيجي عليا ببقى عندي طاقة ارد واتناقش وغيره 
واوقات تانية بكون مقتصرة على القراءة وبس .. 
كمان بتحصل مع الردود على الرسائل و التقييمات وغيره .. في وقت بيبقى العضو عنده وقت متاح 
عشان يرد على كل اللي بيتبعتله 
ووقت تاني بيبقى مشغول بيدخل يكتب مشاركة ويخرج .. ف ده مش موضوع عدم تقدير .. 
انا عن نفسي بحترم كل الاعضاء وبقدرهم 

يا أختي، أنا لا أتحدث عن مواضيع معروضة في المنتدى، بل أتحدث عن مواضيع تُرسَل روابطها(لنكاتها) الينا !!

وبقدر تعبهم ف المواضيع وارسالهم اللينكات بردووو 

تقدير التعب يكون ولو، بكتابة كلمة شكراً، للعضو المرسِل رابطه لنا.

لكن انا بشوف انها فيها نوع من الحرية والنفسية والطاقة ...
موضوع احب ارد عليه وموضوع مش لاقي رد مناسب ليه ..
موضوع استفذني للمناقشة وموضوع لا ..
موضوع كنت محتاجة اشكر صاحبه لانه لمسني ..
وموضوع قريته كتير ف مأثرش فيا بحاجة .. 

ف انا عن نفسي شايفة ان لا علاقة للتقدير بالردود او المشاركة او الرد على اللينكات 
اللي بتتبعت ...
انا شايفة اني بشارك ع قد طاقتي وحالتي النفسية وظروف حياتي ف الفترة دي ...
يعني جات عليا فترة ف المنتدى كنت بشارك كتييييييير جدا .. وف مواضيع كتير ..
حاليا مشاركاتي قلت .. واللي بيبعتلي لينك مش بقدر ارد عليه غير لو موضوع ذي باقي المواضيع 
حسيت ان في حاجة ممكن اضيفها او رأي او مناقشة 
مش عدم تقدير بس دي طبيعة عضو .. وفي طبيعة تانية اكيد .. 

بعد قرائتي لرأيك، وطبعاً أحترمه، فأنا عن نفسي، لن ارسل (مستقبلاً) رابط لكِ، لاني، بصراحة، غير مستعّد ارسل رابط لعضو، يظن باني، لما ارسل رابط له، ف ( الرابط) لا يعني له بانه يمثل احترام وتقديرومحبة. 

موضوع جميل 
اسفة لو طولت .. 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكون معاك

الأجمل هو صراحتكِ ورأيكِ بالرغم باننا نختلف في الرأي، لكن تبقى كل الآراء مُحتَرَمة.
والاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضية
شكرا لكِ أختي SECRET ANGEL 
والرب يبارك حياتكِ


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

فعلا كلام حضرتك سليم . 

بعض الاوقات لا يتسطيع العضو ان يقوم بالرد علي الموضوع المرسل 
لاسباب تخصه هو و اوقات تانية يبقي مش لاقي كلام مناسب للرد علي الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك علي المجهود المبذول ويعوض تعب خدمتك و محبتك اخي الغالي


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (21 يناير 2015)

ردي على اخي الغالي خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ

الأستاذ بيشرح فى الفصل وآكيد حابب كل الطلبه تتفاعل معاه وتستفيد.

صح، لكن هنا كلنا اخوة وتلاميذ في مدرسة المسيح، وعلينا جميعا ان نتفاعل مع بعضنا البعض
من اجل خدمة مباركة ومثمرة.

مفيش حد ميتمناش إن أكبر قدر من الإخوات يتفاعل مع موضوعاته ويتسفيد منها.

كلنا نتمنى وعلينا ان نحّث اخوتنا للتفاعل مع مواضيعنا، خاصة تلك المواضيع التي تُرسل روابطها لنا.

لكن صدقاً يختلف الأمر من عضو لأخر حسب طبيعة شخصيته وطبيعة إهتماماته.

لكن هناك، امور بديهية، لاننا كلنا من مجتمع شرقي، فالذي يسلّم علينا، يجب ان نرّد السلام وبكل محبة، فالتحية لا تخضع لمعايير الشخصية والطبيعة والاهتمام، اما الذي لا يحب أن يرّد، ويتكرر الأمر، فعلينا تجاهله.

قد يكون إرسال اللينكات محبب لبعض الأعضاء لتذكيرهم بالجديد المطروح.
وقد يكون إزعاج للبعض الأخر.

الذي يسجّل في منتدى، عليه ان يعرف ويعي جيداً استحقاقات دخوله، فالتسجيل، ليس نزهة وقضاء وقت، بل هناك التزامات علينا الايفاء بها، والذي لا يبالي، سيتم تجاهله، مهما طال انتظارنا له وصبَرنا عليه.

فمن ينزعج لن يدخل . ومن يحب هذا سيدخل ويُبدي وجهة نظره فى الطرح حسب شخصيته.
حتي لو قال (ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل) .دا رد وصلاه وبركه فى حد ذاتها.

نعم ، كلمة شكر وتبريكات، بحد ذاتها، رد محبة واحترام.

ممكن كتير يكونوا إستفادوا من الزوار أو الأعضاء.

ويبقى الزائر زائر والعضو عضو، وشتّان بين الاثنين.

وداا أيضا سبب لنفرح ونستمر بالعطاء.فنحن نفرح وإن إستفاد من هم ليسوا من البيت .

نعم نفرح بالجميع، ونفرح أكثر باعضاء البيت عندما يتركوا أثراً في مواضيعنا.

ربنا يعلم ضميري إني بحب أرد علي كل المواضيع.لكن بشوف إن المواضيع اللي فعلا أفادتني ووجدت فيها رساله معينه لي تستحق الشكر والرد علي من طرحها.

المواضيع التي لا تعجبنا نرّد عليها باختصار، مقرونة بمحبة واحترام .. والتي تعجبنا بكل تأكيد، سيكون الرد غير تقليدي، بل ينطلق من وجداننا، وكذلك ردّنا يكون مقرون بالمحبة والاحترام.

الكتاب يقول شجعوا بعضكم بعض..يعني حتي لو الموضو خارج إهتماماتي.فيجب تشجيع من طرح الموضوع ليستمر فى عطائه لأجل من يهتم بنوعية موضوعاته.

نعم يا صديقي، هذا هو بيت القصيد، والمهم، والرسالة التي اريد ايصالها للجميع.

هذا كله يحكمه عامل المحبه والرغبه فى تشجيع الاخرين ودغهم للأمام والأشتراك معهم فى الخدمه بما يقدمونه من مواضيع.
بتمني إن الجميع يشترك وكأننا فعلاً جسد واحد نهتم بأهتمامات بعضنا البعض.

رائعٌ، ما ختمتَ تعليقكَ أخي الغالي
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعة​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (25 يناير 2015)

هنا أدرج تعليق الاخت حبو أعدائكم، والرد على كلامها

هو عمتا انا عن نفسى كتير بقراء و مش بعلق-- 
و كتير ببقى مشغوله و بدخل بعدها بفطره كبيره و اقراء-- 

انا اتكلم هنا عن المواضيع التي ترسل بها لنكات، فعندما نقرأ، علينا أن نكتب ولو كلمة شكر، 
لأَنَّ الْعَامِلَ يَسْتَحِقُّ أُجْرَتَهُ(لوقا 10 : 7) .. فاظن كلمة شكرا التشجيعية، اجرة بسيطة ومستحَقة وغير مكلفة علينا، لكنها كبيرة عند الكاتب او واضع الموضوع.

ممكن ابقى بحب اقراء فى كل المجالات -- لكن اوقات ببقى مش عندى استعداد اقراء فى موضوع معين او فى مجال معين-- فمن اللينك او رائس الموضوع نفسه مش بتشجع--

عندما يرسل لنا رابط موضوع، فلزاماً علينا الدخول والرد والتشجيع، فالرابط كالتحية، يجب ان نرد عليها، فالمسالة لا تخضع للمزاجية هنا.

اوقات اقعد اتابع المناقشات و استفاد منه-- احس انى لو اتكلمت مش هضيف--

ردّكِ هو بحد ذاته اضافة، ان لم تكن اضافة رأي، لكنها اضافة وجود وحضور.

 فبفضل اقراء فى صمت

القراءة بصمت، لما نكون مخيرين باختيار الموضوع، وليس لما يرسل لنا رابط!

 -- يعنى كل واحد مختلف عن التانى و كل واحد له ظروف مختلفه عن التانى--

عندما ادخل وارد على مواضيع اخرى .. هذا يعني ظروفي جيدة! ...  اما اذا مبرر (الظروف) نستخدمه كعذر وسبب لعدم تلبية طلب مرسل الرابط، فالمسالة بها كلام آخر!.

المهم ان حتى لو محدش رد فى موضوع ببقى متئكده ان الزوار الى دخلوا اكيد استفادوا و الى قراء اكيد استفاد حتى لو معلقش---

لو نحن الاعضاء لا نتجاوب مع بعضنا، فكيف سنكون متأكدين من الزائر بانه استفاد؟​
شكرا اختي حبو اعدائكم
على التجاوب مع 
رابط موضوعي هذا
والادلاء برايك الجميل
أتمنى أن اكون قد 
نجحتُ بايصال فكرتي
اليكِ

والرب يبارك حياتكِ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (27 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> فعلا كلام حضرتك سليم .
> 
> بعض الاوقات لا يتسطيع العضو ان يقوم بالرد علي الموضوع المرسل
> لاسباب تخصه هو و اوقات تانية يبقي مش لاقي كلام مناسب للرد علي الموضوع
> ...



أخي الغالي 
joeseph.jesus
أشكر محبتك ومرورك الرائع
بالنسبة للاسباب الخاصة بالعضو او لم يرى الكلام المناسب للرد .. فصدقني كلمة شكرا، اظن بانها كافية لواضع الموضوع ومرسل اللنك.

أكرر شكري لك
ولمتابعتك لموضوعي هذا
بركة الرب معك دائماً​


----------



## انت مهم (27 مارس 2015)

بصراحه موضوعك كتير مهم وجميل...وممكن يكون الشخص قراْ الموضوع في منتدى اخر ومبحبش يرد.
بس انا برايي لو كم كلمه كتشجيع  بكون كتير كويس
شكرااااااااا يا غالي (مجم المنتدى). 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك افكارك المميزه


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (27 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> بصراحه موضوعك كتير مهم وجميل...وممكن يكون الشخص قراْ الموضوع في منتدى اخر ومبحبش يرد.
> بس انا برايي لو كم كلمه كتشجيع  بكون كتير كويس
> شكرااااااااا يا غالي (مجم المنتدى).
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك افكارك المميزه



شكرا اختي الغالية الوفية
*سماح*
على محبتكِ وتعليقكِ الرائع
الرب معكِ دائماً​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2018)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> هنا أدرج تعليق الاخت حبو أعدائكم، والرد على كلامها
> 
> هو عمتا انا عن نفسى كتير بقراء و مش بعلق--
> و كتير ببقى مشغوله و بدخل بعدها بفطره كبيره و اقراء--
> ...


تصدق  لسى واخده بالى من الاجابه دى ...........
 فعلا ...عندك حق فى كل كلامك-- 
انا مكنتش بصه على الموضوع من الزاويه دى خالص 
 و اشكرك انك اهتميت و فهمتنى باسلوب جميل مليان محبه 
 ربنا يباركك و يحميك


----------

